# Hypnosis??



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

SO.. I'm close to a place where I can't take this anymore. I see no point, the road to recovery has become too long. I feel utterly f.ucked up. I have at least two identities battling for space and attention, reality is missing some vital ingredients, I'm a beta version of myself.

As a last attempt to maybe at least _once_ remember what it used to feel like to be alive, I'm wondering if hypnosis might work. I'm wondering, if someone helps me bring up a memory of a time in my recent past when I was well, I might be training my brain to re-connect. In a few sessions..
Or maybe to let go of my fear of reality and life, or find out what really triggered this hell, If such an answer exist inside of me.

Help me. Anyone. What can I do?? It only gets more confusing.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know if it works for dp, you'll have to ask the hypnotist. But I can tell you from someone I know who went through it that it cured %100 one of their stress symptoms, and it never came back as far as I know!


----------



## Synergyabc (Oct 11, 2010)

I had hypnosis done about 4 months after mine started. I didnt know it was DPD, I explained to him that it felt like my brain went into "safe mode" and that I was walking around in a fog and having a hard time concentrating, remembering and that I needed to focus and move forward. He did it for positive thinking and the therapist was awesome. I think it connected my body and mind long enough to remember what certain emotions felt like. Honestly I walked out of his office clear minded and stayed that way for at least 2 months, I had felt better than I had in a long time. I was able to get through tax season, study taxation and pass a pretty brutal exam. Then came some more stess and I lost it again! I think that for the most part my depression is still gone, but my brain is detached again. I am going to start cognitive therapy next week and if I dont see any results I am going back to the hypnotherapist. Even if I need to every few months. He is actually one of my clients and I may ask him to look into DPD and see if he can create a program through hypnosis. It seems like there are a lot of us.

I say its worth a try!


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow, that's interesting.. I'm trying to come up with some approach to this, I really don't want to dig too deep into my mind and unlock traumatic memories. I just couldn't take it right now. I'm thinking more like telling my subconscious it's o.k too let the guard down, and to relax. Dp is so confusing to me now, it's not like it used to and I'm really forgetting who I was and just everything about my life. I'm desperate to remember who I am.

Could you, or anyone, go into more details about a session of hypnosis? I'm a bit worried. Losing control and all that stuff.


----------



## Synergyabc (Oct 11, 2010)

york said:


> Wow, that's interesting.. I'm trying to come up with some approach to this, I really don't want to dig too deep into my mind and unlock traumatic memories. I just couldn't take it right now. I'm thinking more like telling my subconscious it's o.k too let the guard down, and to relax. Dp is so confusing to me now, it's not like it used to and I'm really forgetting who I was and just everything about my life. I'm desperate to remember who I am.
> 
> Could you, or anyone, go into more details about a session of hypnosis? I'm a bit worried. Losing control and all that stuff.


It was really a great experience. First he went through a process of getting me to relax. I think its actually really easy for me to be hypnotised because I am already in a state of being half asleep at all times. lol Then he just took me on a journey in my mind. I went down stairs and into a room, then through a door. Then out into another world of my choosing. He helped me imagine my issue at hand and had me visualize what I felt when it was at certain distances, then helped me get rid of it in my mind. After I had to visualize an object that represented stregnth and helped me take it in. Then I started on my way back in the journey and went back into the room. There he had me visualize a screen where I could watch certain parts of my life, he had me communicate with me as my past, present and a futuristic ideal me. He also had me recall a time in my past that I felt the way I do now and also a time that I had felt the best I have ever felt in my life. Some how through this process I had a realization. The realization was so significant that when I left I told him I felt like I just skipped through 3 years of therapy! I immediatly felt the best I had felt in a very long time. It was like we passed up all of the crap of untangling that I would have had to go through in therapy to find "the" issue that was causing me grief at the time. It actually lasted a little while also. He said that I can take myself back there if I feel that I need to revisit, but everytime I finally get myself to relax into that deep of a state I fall asleep. lol

For me I felt better for a couple of months, but then when stress came back into the picture the DP came back. Now the only sypmtoms that I have are from the DP so it was possible for me to identify what was wrong with me. Before all of this there were so many things going on that I had no clue what hit me or what was causing what. I think I personally have another issue to deal with that is causing the DP and the DP is causing me to have anxiety, social issues, memory loss, lack of emotion, and other stuff.

I had a good experience and think it would be worth a try.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

This is awesome, I've always wanted to try hypnotherapy. The only thing stopping me is me! Tell us how it goes if you decide to do it York!


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm really tempted to try now!! I'll have to look into it tomorrow. It's like you said, it's so confusing going through this, I don't understand if it was only normal everyday stress that brought it (dp) on, or something more severe. I feel like I have some major fears in my life, and inner conflict about who I am and who I want to be.
Thank you for sharing! I'll report back on what happens!


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i've used a fair amount of partial hypnosis and i believe i benefitted from it. i would say go for it.


----------



## Synergyabc (Oct 11, 2010)

York, keep us posted! I have actually had hypnosis twice, once in therapy 18 years ago by a therapist when I was dealing with severe childhood trauma. I was living in a nightmare with suppressed memories. It was probably the lowest point of my life. I went through a couple of months of talk therapy and a couple sessions of hypnosis, it was very mild and only focusing on one issue. These were issues that I really didnt want to deal with but knew I had to. This was a massive turning point in my life for the better. It was like I hit a mental re-set button. I was able from that point to pull my life together and start moving forward. Everything had been fine for the last 18 years. Once in a while I would find myself depressed, but nothing I couldnt pull myself back from. I'm a single mom with 4 kids and had built a successul functional life for us. Last year was the first time I started having serious issues again and it was brought on by multiple life changing events that hit within a very short period of time. If you have issues that are inside of you, they NEED to be dealt with. Its a very scary process to go through, but it is worth it. The sooner you deal with it the sooner you feel free and can move on.


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

babybowrain said:


> I don't know if it works for dp, you'll have to ask the hypnotist. But I can tell you from someone I know who went through it that it cured %100 one of their stress symptoms, and it never came back as far as I know!


You dont want to ask a hypnotist of course theyll say yes they charge you 50 pounds an hour!

Everyone on here says go for it so im going to. Dp is scary but it dosnt harm you so what have we got to lose.

Good luck


----------



## Synergyabc (Oct 11, 2010)

york said:


> Wow, that's interesting.. I'm trying to come up with some approach to this, I really don't want to dig too deep into my mind and unlock traumatic memories. I just couldn't take it right now. I'm thinking more like telling my subconscious it's o.k too let the guard down, and to relax. Dp is so confusing to me now, it's not like it used to and I'm really forgetting who I was and just everything about my life. I'm desperate to remember who I am.
> 
> Could you, or anyone, go into more details about a session of hypnosis? I'm a bit worried. Losing control and all that stuff.


York,

I went to hypnotherapy 2 days ago! It was friggin AMAZING! I know an awesome hypnotist and you would probably want to find someone locally that has testimonials. Like therapist, there are ones with the skills and those that are there to make a buck. I would say that the first sign would be how many sessions they will take and whether or not they talk to you and act as though they are trying to key in on what your issue really is before they hypnotis you so that they can guide you efficiently. I will tell you it was THE BEST INVESTMENT I have made. Yes, its only been 2 days, but I can feel in my gut and my head that I am getting better. You can read more in depth about my experience this time around on my profile.







I am telling you yessterday I listened to music that I hadnt listened to in over a year, I was dancing, singing, talking and laughing while making dinner..... I felt they way I had felt about 4 years ago... During other times through the day I had TOTALLY FORGOT about the DP.... It was not nagging me all day and when it was there I want stressed out abouut it! I do however think that hypnosis recordings alone are not enough for a lot of us because we are so far gone but those combind with a GOOD hypnotherapist is the key. Mine is caused by negitive thinking and I didnt realize it. It had taken over my life. I would do good things for my life trying to make it go away by acting them out but would beat myself down with negitivity while doing them. NO WONDER! After hypnotherapy positive thinking is almost automatic and I could feel my mind loosen up as the day progressed. I woke up early this morning because I want to feel more progress. I want to embrase my life for the first time in a long time.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Synergyabc said:


> York,
> 
> I went to hypnotherapy 2 days ago! It was friggin AMAZING! I know an awesome hypnotist and you would probably want to find someone locally that has testimonials. Like therapist, there are ones with the skills and those that are there to make a buck. I would say that the first sign would be how many sessions they will take and whether or not they talk to you and act as though they are trying to key in on what your issue really is before they hypnotis you so that they can guide you efficiently. I will tell you it was THE BEST INVESTMENT I have made. Yes, its only been 2 days, but I can feel in my gut and my head that I am getting better. You can read more in depth about my experience this time around on my profile.
> 
> ...


Thank you I've tried to google someone in Oslo, but they all seem weird to me. 
My problem is that I really think DP in itself is what has traumatized me, and I'm scared to dig into that. I also feel like I'm too far gone... I'm seriously considering it though. I feel so bad right now, I'm about to give up. Yeah, I need to give it a shot.


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

Synergyabc said:


> York,
> 
> I went to hypnotherapy 2 days ago! It was friggin AMAZING! I know an awesome hypnotist and you would probably want to find someone locally that has testimonials. Like therapist, there are ones with the skills and those that are there to make a buck. I would say that the first sign would be how many sessions they will take and whether or not they talk to you and act as though they are trying to key in on what your issue really is before they hypnotis you so that they can guide you efficiently. I will tell you it was THE BEST INVESTMENT I have made. Yes, its only been 2 days, but I can feel in my gut and my head that I am getting better. You can read more in depth about my experience this time around on my profile.
> 
> ...


I was searching for Hypnosis related topics, because it's something i might wanna give a try soon. And to be fair this quoted comment gave me a lot of hope. It's always nice to know that there's still something out there worth giving a try.

I re-opened this old topic, because i'm looking for more people who did try hypnosis and could tell me something about it.

So anyone?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I saw a hypnotist at a military auditorium in Baumholder, FRG in 1975. The auditorium was filled with several hundred soldiers of the US Army's 8th Inf Division.

The hypnotist spoke to the crowd and persuaded everyone to lock their hands together. He then asked everyone whose hands were stuck together, to come up

on stage. If you noticed your neighbor's hands were stuck, you were to direct him to the stage. Now this hypnotist has a dozen or so soldiers on stage and the

show begins. He tells them their mom's miss them terribly because of their overseas assignment and he tugs on other emotional strings until they are all

bawling like babies. He gives each one some time at the microphone, and they say some really funny stuff. Then he got serious. This show was part of

an anti drug crusade. He gave instructions to his "volunteers" on what they could and should not do. They were sitting in a row of chairs, when he opened up

a portal at the rear of the auditorium and the scariest monsters you could imagine came flying in. It was pandemonium. Those guys were diving under

their folding chairs and screaming and hollering. The hypnotist ended the show by explaining that his powers paled in contrast to those of some

psychoactive drugs. Never forget that performance, and I will never lock my hands at someone else's suggestion.


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

forestx5 said:


> I saw a hypnotist at a military auditorium in Baumholder, FRG in 1975. The auditorium was filled with several hundred soldiers of the US Army's 8th Inf Division.
> 
> The hypnotist spoke to the crowd and persuaded everyone to lock their hands together. He then asked everyone whose hands were stuck together, to come up
> 
> ...


Well thanks for crushing my hope, haha jk.

Love your story, but i doesn't think it represents an average hypnotherapy session though 

@time2wakeup, i tried saying that to myself right away and it is indeed pretty eerie.. But it isnt really that hard, because saying my own name creeps me out already lol. There is sth about hypnotherapy that creeps me out as well.. probably just the fear of losing control over my own thoughts.. nevertheless i think i would benefit from a session, just have to make an appointment hehe..


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I'm pretty sure there was a member here who recovered with hypnotherapy a few years ago, and as far as I know they are still recovered.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I tried hypnotherapy about 10 years ago, when my symptoms were not as bad as they are now. I also didn't know the terms DP/DR at the time, so i just had to explain my issue as best as possible.

I'm not sure what being hypnotized is supposed to feel like, but I'm pretty sure it didn't work. Whenever she "suggested" something to me, I felt like I had to make something up so as not to embarrass her, lol. I've witnessed many performances of hypnotism growing up, and people doing crazy things. I think I'm just not a suggestible person.


----------



## Abe89 (Jul 31, 2018)

time2wakeup said:


> I'm definitely interested in trying hypnotherapy, I think I haven't because I have this belief that I can't be hypnotized (since I feel like I'm already in a trance or something), but I should totally try it anyway. Have you ever whispered "wake up, [name]" to yourself when DP'd? It feels eerie...makes me realize I really am in this kind of sleep state all the time. It would be cool if I could go into a deep trance with a hypnotherapist and then when they told me to wake up, I would fully wake up out of DP. lol.


I assume above might be the reason behind your chosen username "time2wakeup".

So I hope you to get well and write your book about DP.


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

time2wakeup said:


> Yep because when I came out of DP one time, I felt like I'd woken up from a coma.


I had the same experience 8 months ago.. I woke up one morning and everything was normal, energy was flowing, my mind was racing with positive thoughts, i enjoyed the morning. But then i went to college and while i was in the classroom i literally saw my vision change, it was as if a veil went down over my head. Everything became dull and dreamy again, the world lost it's color. And i was back in this hellish survival mode. IT REALLY SUCKS









On a slight more positive note; maybe hypnosis can lift that veil again







who knows right? We gotta try


----------

